# Manager Invornito



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

Da quando c'è una specie di data motel, mi sento invornita.Nel senso. Riuscirà Tebe a portare a termine sto benedetto tradimento?
Sembra veramente la maledizione dei traditi, nà roba pestilenziale proprio.


Stamattina alle sette ero sdraiata sul tavolo della cucina che mi facevo 7 flebo di caffè quando è apparso Mattia.
-Non hai fatto la barba- ho detto un pò stupita.
-...non volevo pensassi che mi facevo bello per lei...
Ho avuto un attimo di paresi poi ho collegato.
E' lunedi. Corso aziendale. Lui. Con lei.
Gli ho sorriso - Grazie per il pensiero ma non mi suiciderò stai tranquillo.
-Comunque tengo il telefono acceso sul silenzioso
-Mattia davvero...rilassati...zero problemi. Ma se ti senti così colpevole allora puoi farti perdonare regalandomi un anello di brillanti, che ne dici?


In ufficio tutto tranquillo ma io...invornita appunto.
Ho acceso il pc e ho scritto a Manager, chiedendogli se stasera si liberava per una mezz'ora di petting in macchina in attesa del rendez vous  motel.
Ha risposto che avrebbe avuto una riunione e non ce la faceva.
Io ho continuato sullo stesso tono molto cattiva ragazza. Lui rispondeva  _Tebe basta. Tebe fai la brava. Tebe ho già voglia così figurati leggendoti. MA COSA SCRIVI? Tebe cazzo! basta! Non hai capito? Non mi basta più del petting! Ti voglio TUTTA!_


:mrgreen:............(Voglio pure pensare positivvvero che TUTTA voglia dire TUTTA)


Ovviamente non ci siamo visti, ma alle sei, mentre ero al super...
-Ciao principessa, questa è una telefonata personale.
Eh? Cosa? perchè? Ci sentiamo solo per lavoro al telefono...-..Ok...- ho risposto un pò stupita- Dove sei?
Mi sono guardata intorno mentre lo dicevo. Che sia nascosto dietro il distributore dei preservativi? 
Dell'intimo geriatrico?
-Sto entrando in riunione e..- respirone con risata -...e volevo almeno sentirti...


Mi è scappato un sorrisino egocentrico. 
_Almeno sentirmi?_
Certo che sto andando forte con Manager. E senza neppure mettere in campo troppa artiglieria pesante. Niente foto artistiche. Niente narrazioni di miei orgasmi notturni. Niente di tutto ciò.
Solo velatissime pennellate di cose tipo _Porto l'olio per la mia pelle sensibile...perchè non lo facciamo nella doccia, che ne dici?...Sai che avrei voglia di provare quel nuovo tipo di soffocotto che ho visto su youporn.._


La telefonata è stata quasi tenera.
Abbiamo parlato del tempo. Della sua giornata. Della mia. Gli ho chiesto quante volte si arrabbiato e quanti collaboratori ha cazziato oggi.
Poi abbiamo chiuso.
E ha cominciato a messaggiarmi. Rendendomi partecipe in maniera meno diretta di come faccio io, quanto la sua voglia di avermi stia diventando imbarazzante.:mrgreen:


Devo rallentare. Che se gli viene l'ansia da prestazione come l'altra volta e rimango in bianco, giuro che ridivento fedele.
Cioè. Vuol dire che proprio non s'ha da fare questo tradimento.

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2012)

Tebe, questa storia è più avvincente di una soap opera!
sono qui che mi immagino manager, e gelmi!


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

Flavia;bt424 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, questa storia è più avvincente di una soap opera!
> sono qui che mi immagino manager, e gelmi!


per ora manager sembra sparito...non ho cenni di vita da lui...in compenso Gelmy esiste..credo che abbia costretto Luca ad andare in mensa insieme...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

